# NCEES Records



## Snevah (Jul 11, 2018)

I wanted to give an update to the current state of the NCEES records.

I've been in the process of getting my NCEES record started. The two difficult parts of this were 1. getting my references to respond to NCEES and 2. the NCEES approval of my job experience.

As far as references go, I found the best method to get your references to respond to the NCEES email was to remind them the kind of professional work you've done with them in the past. "Hi, Jim. Thanks again for being a professional reference for me. Please take a look at the email you've probably received from NCEES. As a reminder, I've worked with you on the Hawaii Water project and the North Dakota government building project. Let me know if you run into any roadblocks"

The area I've run into more trouble is getting NCEES to approve my job experience. It's taking 2+ weeks at this time for them to review you work. That means if they have a problem with what you've written, you have to wait another 2+ weeks for them to review it again. Long story short, take your time writing the Tasks and Projects you've using for your job experience. I used projects I worked on to describe the tasks I did at my first job (only 1 year of engineering experience). NCEES did not like that, they don't want any mention of projects in the "Tasks" section. So now its taking 2+ weeks waiting on them to review this job that really doesn't matter as I have 4+ years experience at my current job.

Overall I expected to be completed with my NCEES record by now, but it moves much slower than anticipated.


----------

